# Safe disposal of old ammo



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, my dad asked me to come take all his old shotgun shells. There are a bunch of old remington and winchester, no big deal with shooting those. The problem is he has several boxes of AA reload's, they have to be 30+ years old, my old man doesnt remember specifics about them, all he remembers is that a buddy of his said he made some real "Hot" loads for goose hunting. I am uneasy about shooting some old reload's and was curious about suggestions and or feeling on the subject ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If they are as old as you say they may have lead shot in them. So if you want to salvage the lead then just cut the top off of the shell and dump the lead out pull the wads and throw the case into a bucket of water for a while to soak the primer. Or just throw the whole shell into a bucket of water for a couple of weeks and let them soak real good.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or just throw them in the campfire when no one is looking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Or just throw them in the campfire when no one is looking.


Thats just irresponsible! :roll:

Put them on a railroad track :lol:

Honestly though, Critter has a good suggestion


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks critter....... I will let them "soak" a bit  

Although the railroad track idea is tempting :shock: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

guner said:


> Although the railroad track idea is tempting :shock: :lol:


If you ever watched Pink Floyd's "The Wall," you'd question if that was a good idea. A music video might start immediately afterwards :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Guner,
Don't destroy those old shells without first asking if someone else would like to salvage the lead shot. That stuff is expensive.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Guner, i maybe interesed in the shells ??? PM please


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey ya Sarg, sorry man as per advice I droped all but 1 box in a bucket of water already. Those old paper hulls just came apart on the ones I droped in. Dont know why I didnt think of just doing the water in the first place, it's always the obvious solution that I miss :roll: Anyway I still have 1 box, if you want they are yours.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

guner said:


> Hey ya Sarg, sorry man as per advice I droped all but 1 box in a bucket of water already. Those old paper hulls just came apart on the ones I droped in. Dont know why I didnt think of just doing the water in the first place, it's always the obvious solution that I miss :roll: Anyway I still have 1 box, if you want they are yours.


He actually just wants the lead shot out of them, so if you still have the shot from the soaked loads, Im sure he'd take them

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=36769


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

hi Guner, BAX is right im looking for the Lead shot, Do you still have the Hulls ????


----------

